# Anavar Labs - Females



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

I have a friend who is wanting to start anavar soon, it will be her first cycle. I was just curious from the females who have used anavar in the past or are currently using it, which labs did they go for? Obviously since anavar is one of the most faked orals I'm trying to make sure she gets anavar and not some fake s**t that's cut with winny. I was leaning towards Alpha Pharma, but in case I am unable to source that, what other labs would you ladies suggest? Thank you.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

a few females i know have used AP, my missus included, but AP are near impossible to get these days.

Neuro Pharma now do a 10mg var and some have jumped onto those.

SB Labs do a 10mg var, very hard to get but it'll be proper pharma grade.


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

Clubber Lang said:


> a few females i know have used AP, my missus included, but AP are near impossible to get these days.
> 
> Neuro Pharma now do a 10mg var and some have jumped onto those.
> 
> SB Labs do a 10mg var, very hard to get but it'll be proper pharma grade.


Thanks for your reply mate. I am able to source Neuro Pharma and have heard good things about them in general, let alone their anavar. That could be an option for her.

Edit: Any other suggestions?


----------



## EmmaJayne (Mar 28, 2016)

I have used dhacks anavar but apparently they went bust so not sure you would be able to get that. To be honest, as you said anavar is usually faked with winny, I have also used winny and actually preferred it.


----------



## EmmaJayne (Mar 28, 2016)

Jut realised how old this post is. Don't mind me I'm new lol


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

EmmaJayne said:


> Jut realised how old this post is. Don't mind me I'm new lol


 Don't worry - it's probably useful to a lot of others.

My recommendations to OP; don't bother with AP. Either Rohm, Hacks or Kefei. Ideally Keifei because she can get 10mg.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

EmmaJayne said:


> Jut realised how old this post is. Don't mind me I'm new lol


 Don't worry  - it's probably useful to a lot of others.

My recommendations to OP; don't bother with AP. Either Rohm, Hacks or Kefei.



Bignath4607 said:


> Why not bother with AP out of interest ?


 Less than desirable lab results.

But just sharing my opinion. Others should make their own conclusions/decisions of course.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> Is that just on the anavar them results genuinely interested as I highly rate AP use it a lot never tried their orals mind


 What orals do you run?

My gf is eyeing up my pharmacom anavar 10mg tabs.

If anabolic lab is to be believed then great - they're bang on.

Told her she should get them tested first, for me they are fine, I don't believe they are winny (no winny sides) but i'd rather she used the more mild var than winny.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> I ran danabol blue hearts very good and British dispensary anadrolics also top notch I've tried a couple of other orals but nowt to write home about d hacks were the best but that's going back a couple of years couldn't comment now


 Fair enough. Androlics are good, I just worry whether they are faked. Used one batch, amazing (got in Thailand) used another from online source, didn't get much if anything from them.

I am didreally well on C4 anadrol.

Started Black Label SD today. Gains haha.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

I've looked at getting pharmacom for my wife too, cant find any negative reports on their anavar.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

https://anaboliclab.com/lab-results/steroid-name/oxandrolone/


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> Is that just on the anavar them results genuinely interested as I highly rate AP use it a lot never tried their orals mind


 Just the var, sorry couldn't comment on anything else.

ALSO sorry correction to my original post!! I also meant to say Rohm is the other I'd (very highly) recommend BUT again; dependent on dosage. Keifei is the way to go for smaller dosages (always better than splitting tabs).


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

sb labs if u can get it for sure.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> Ah right have you any test results on this or just experience using ? Not a witch hunt I'm just genuinely interested and for what it's worth I wouldn't touch rohm they ain't been the same for maybe 8 years plus


 No that's totally cool, no worries.

Yep it was a friend of mine who had the lab results; more interestingly is that Rohm came back the best. Can send you the Rohm results (have it saved).

One of the labs even had halo in it (specifically testing var in context) - pretty damn f'd up.

Need to see if I can get hold of them all again.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> Gonna chime in here and say I've never had an issue with AP var or winny but never had them tested mind. Halo is quite androgenic in females and I can't say I'd have noticed facial effects from it. Wouldn't strength shoot up substantially more on halo too that might be indicative of another compound


 Yes it would. Halo is also more expensive per mg so it would make no sense to do this either.........


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Kristina said:


> No that's totally cool, no worries.
> 
> Yep it was a friend of mine who had the lab results; more interestingly is that Rohm came back the best. Can send you the Rohm results (have it saved).
> 
> ...


 I've never seen any results for rohm, so would be good see this if you could find them. I'm assuming the 10mg var tabs?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Kristina said:


> No that's totally cool, no worries.
> 
> Yep it was a friend of mine who had the lab results; more interestingly is that Rohm came back the best. Can send you the Rohm results (have it saved).
> 
> ...


 found one - Sample 000032632 wedinos.org

10mg tab passed.


----------



## Magsimus (Aug 14, 2014)

EmmaJayne said:


> I have used dhacks anavar but apparently they went bust so not sure you would be able to get that. To be honest, as you said anavar is usually faked with winny, I have also used winny and actually preferred it.


 I know this is an old post but I've been trying to do some research on women's use of anavar and other anabolics.

How did you get on with the winny? I was under the assumption that winny was too strong for women and a big no-no.

Cheers.


----------



## melanieuk (Aug 3, 2015)

Im interested in this too, doses and where to get it from, any advise would be great.


----------

